# 13 Best Diesel Cars and SUVs of 2018



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had no idea that Jaguar had diesel options in the states.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> I had no idea that Jaguar had diesel options in the states.


Or Land Rovers. I knew about the BMWs and considered looking for a used 328d when I gave up my VW TDI.


----------

